# 13 qm Naturteich Neu



## otterfisch (7. Mai 2013)

Liebe Forengemeinde,
nach einiger Zeit des Mitlesens (und Lernens) bin ich nun seit 5 Tagen auch in der Welt der Teichpfleger angekommen und freue mich sehr, meiner Leidenschaft für Wasser nun auch im eigenen Garten nachkommen zu können.
Der Teich ist als Biotop gedacht, mit einem Schwerpunkt auf heimischen Pflanzenarten.
Teichgröße sind ca 13qm, Inhalt ca. 5 Kubik (alles eher grob gerechnet),

Es gibt 3 Tiefenzonen,
1. mit 110 cm
2. mit 70 cm
3. mit 25 cm.

Pflanzenarten sind aktuell 
Seerose 2x, __ Lilien, __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Blutweiderich, __ Zwergrohrkolben, __ Bachbunge, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, Goldfelberich, Wasserpreslie, Gauklerblume, __ Wasserminze, __ Brunnenkresse und __ Hornblatt.
Mal sehen was davon wie zur Entfaltung kommt.
Ich habe den Teich mit 3 Eimern Wasser aus einem nahegelegenen Tümpel  angeimpft und harre nun gespannt der Dinge, die da kommen werden
Freue mich schon auf den Moment wo ich ein paar Moderliesschen einsetzen kann.
Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: 13 qm Naturteich Neu*

Ganz ehrlich: Für einen naturnahen Teich in bisschen viel Stein und ein bisschen wenig Pflanzen.


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: 13 qm Naturteich Neu*

Hallo otterfisch,
:Willkommen2

der ist schön angelegt und bald wird ihn Leben erfülen.

Wegen der Pflanzen frage mal einen Bauern mit Bachlauf auf seiner Wiese.
Auch andere Teichfreunde haben schon mal was über.

Am Anfang macht man etwas mehr rein und wartet dann ab was gut wächst.


----------



## otterfisch (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: 13 qm Naturteich Neu*

Hallo ihr beiden,
vielen Dank für die Hinweise, bzw. Vorschläge.
Ich gehe davon aus, daß die Pflanzen noch ein wenig wachsen, der Teich ist vor gerade mal 5 Tagen gestartet.
Wollte jetzt erstmal schauen was gut wächst und dann davon ggf. etwas nachpflanzen. Sehe mich auch selbst als tendenziell geduldigen Menschen an, ich muss nicht in 2 Monaten das perfekte Teichbild haben.
Der Tip mit dem Bauern ist gut, da werde ich mich mal etwas schlau machen. Bin dankbar für Vorschläge. Wenn hier die Meinung herrscht, daß mehr und größere Pflanzen zu Anfang reinmüssen lasse ich mich gerne davon inspirieren.
Habe jetzt 3 Pflanzenballen (Lilie und Hahnenfuss) mit eingewachsenen Erdballen (ca. 30x30x15 cm) aus anderen Tümpeln drin, der Rest nur "Out-of-the-Box"-Erdballen aus dem Pflanztopf mit teilweise etwas Dünger drunter direkt im Kies/Substratbett.
Da der Teich 7/8 des Tages in der direkten Sonne liegt wollte ich mich mit der Nährstoffanreicherung etwas zurück halten, der Respekt vor Trübung durch Algen ist schon recht groß.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: 13 qm Naturteich Neu*

Hallo Matthias,

die Pflanzenballen solltest du schnellstmöglich wieder rausholen. Wurzeln odentlich abspülen und ohne Dünger rein.

Die Pflanzen sollen sich dir Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser holen. Passiert das nicht gibt es viele Algen.


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: 13 qm Naturteich Neu*

Hallo zusammen!
Ehrlich gesagt würde ich das nicht tun, ich meine die Wurzeln abspülen. In dem Wasser sind doch überhaupt keine Nährstoffe, da es weder Fische noch Pflanzenabfälle gibt. Davon abgesehen müssen sich die Pflanzen, die einen Wurzelballen haben, ihre Nähstoffe aus dem Substrat holen und nicht direkt aus dem Wasser (das tun nur die Schwimmpflanzen). Deshalb düngen ja auch viele Teichbesitzer ihre Seerosentöpfe, obwohl genügend Fische zum Nährstoffproduzieren da sind... Die beste Alternative zu der nährstoffreichen Erde, in der diegekauften  Pflanzen sitzen, ist wohl sie durch lehmhaltigen Spielsand zu ersetzen.  Sicher muss jeder anhand der Gegebenheiten selbst ausprobieren, was am besten funktioniert. Meine Erfahrung, als ich einen reinen Pflanzenteich anlegte, habe ich nicht nur Sumpfpflanzen(Wasseriris, __ Wasserminze, __ Wasserfenchel) sondern auch feuchtigkeitsliebende Gartenstauden (Bergenie, Zebragras) mitsamt ihren Ballen von satter Gartenerde in Töpfe getan und einfach hineingestellt. Glasklares Wasser vom ersten Tag an, die befürchtete Trübung blieb auf ewig aus! Natürlich muss das Verhältnis Größe des Teichs zur Menge der Pflanzen stimmen.
liebe Grüße Ina


----------



## otterfisch (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 13 qm Naturteich Neu*

Hallo,
ich habe die Ballen auch als "Dottersack" für die anwachsenden Pflanzen gedacht, da der Teich, wie Ina schon schreibt, ja zunächst mal weitgehend nährstoffrei ist. Wenn sich erstmal einige Nährstoffe gebildet haben und der Kreislauf ins Rollen kommt kann ich ja immer noch die Erde etwas entfernen. Ich wollte jetzt erstmal noch 2-3 Wochen beobachten, wie die neuen Pflanzen im Kies anwachsen (momentan sieht das gut aus) und dann evtl. anfangen Biomasse zu entfernen (Erdballen, evtl. Algen.)
Die durchs Animpfen mit in den Teich geratenen Kaulquappen (__ Erdkröte) wachsen sehr schnell, ich nehme an die knabbern Algen, welche sich auf den Steinen durch die Sonne gebildet haben. Auch habe ich eine kleine Libellenlarvenhülle (eine Kleinlibelle) an einem Lilienstengel entdeckt, die Larve ist wohl auch durch das Tümpelwasser eingebracht worden. Ich frage mich ob das so eine Art Panikschlupf war (Larve hat gemerkt, daß sie hier nicht mehr genug zu fressen bekommt und ist lieber gleich geschlüpft) oder ob sie einfach reif war. 
Ebenfalls konnte ich gestern einen __ Rückenschwimmer beobachten, der sich eine Kaulquappe geschnappt hat, diese dann aber nach ca. 15 Sek wieder freigelassen hat, die Kaulquappe schwamm dann erstmal recht fidel davon. Ich hatte erwartet daß sie nach dem "Stich" des Rückenschwimmers betäubt ist, aber irgendwie war sie das nicht, zumindest nicht sofort. Kann mir das Verhalten des Rückenschwimmers nicht ganz erklären, evtl. wollte er auch nur ein bisschen "kuscheln"


----------



## otterfisch (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: 13 qm Naturteich Neu*

Hi Zusammen, sodenn, die Entwicklung schreitet voran. Habe noch einen Ufergraben angebaut (siehe Bild). Die meisten Flachwasserpflanzen haben den Durchbruch der Wasseroberfläche geschafft und können nun mit direktem Sonnenlicht wachsen. Zuvor hatte ich mir schon etwas Sorgen gemacht weil die Algen die Blätter unter Wasser allzu sehr besiedelten. Aber momentan stehen die Zeichen auf Wuchs und so wird den Algen wohl nach und nach die Nährstoffzufuhr verringert. Die Wasserwerte haben sich stabilisiert und es haben schon 2 __ Molche (Männchen und Weibchen) den Weg in den Teich gefunden, die sich jetzt am Tannenwedel heimisch fühlen. Vielleicht laichen die sogar noch ab dieses Jahr, wäre eine große Freude. Die __ Rückenschwimmer haben jetzt auch von den Kaulquappen abgelassen und tun sich an den sehr zahlreich vorhandenen Mückenlarven gütlich. So haben die Kaulquappen wieder mehr Zeit, den Algenbelag auf den Unterwasserpflanzen zu reduzieren...
Ich denke der Teich wird in etwa 2 Wochen reif sein für Moderliesschenbesatz. Jetzt mal meine Frage in die Runde: Wo bekomme ich die her (PLZ 33xxx, Raum Bielefeld)? Der Händler auf den ich gesetzt hatte führt dieses Jahr keine 
Ich keschere auch schonend selbst und bringe pro Moderliesschen 1 Bier mit 
Also falls jemand jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt usw... Dank und viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Sternie (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: 13 qm Naturteich Neu*

Hallo Matthias,
wir haben leider noch nicht genug __ Moderlieschen, um abgeben zu können. Unsere haben wir hier im Forum über den Flohmarkt bekommen. Schau doch dort einmal hinein. Vielleicht hast du ja auch Glück. 
LG Christoph


----------



## otterfisch (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: 13 qm Naturteich Neu*

Hallo Christoph, 
vielen Dank für dein Posting!
Die Rubrik Flohmarkt kannte ich noch gar nicht. Da schaue ich mich mal um...
Gruss matthias


----------



## otterfisch (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: 13 qm Naturteich Neu*

Ich sehe gerade dass das Bild aus Posting #8 nicht mitkam. Wird hiermit nachgereicht. Christoph noch mal Danke für Deinen Tip mit dem Flohmarkt, da scheint was zu gehen!


----------



## Sternie (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: 13 qm Naturteich Neu*

Hallo, habe eben gesehen, dass du scheinbar mit Jenso Kontakt hast. Wir haben unsere im letzten Jahr auch von dort bekommen. Er ist super nett und hat einen phantastischen Teich. 
LG Christoph


----------



## fermate (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: 13 qm Naturteich Neu*

Hallo Otterfisch,

mit den Pflanzen hab ich es zum Teil so ähnlich gemacht wie du, also auch die Wurzelballen nur leicht aufgedröselt und dann mit Ballen gepflanzt, weil ich meinem Substrat (Sand 0-8 mit wenig Lehm) noch nicht viel an Nährstoffen zutraue.
Bei diesen Aktionen löste sich jedes Mal etwas Torfgemisch und ergoss sich als dunkle Spur auf dem hellen Sand in die Tiefe. Sieht sonderbar aus. 
Die Amseln interessieren sich sehr für die dunklen Stellen, sie zupfen in den Ballen herum und haben schon die eine oder andere Pflanze am Rand herausgezogen. 

Bei anderen Pflanzen (gleiche Art / gleiche Lieferung) habe die Erde nach Forumsempfehlung abgewaschen. Unter Wasser finde ich es schwierig, die Wurzeln „pflanzengemäß“ in den aufgeweichten Sand zu betten, einzelne lösen sich immer, schwimmen auf und stehen dann nackt im Wasser. Manchmal hilft nur ein kleiner Stein. Gibt es da vielleicht einen Trick?
In der Entwicklung sind die Pflanzen ohne Ballen ein wenig langsamer, und die Blätter sind heller. 
Welche sich auf lange Sicht besser entwickeln, wird die Zukunft zeigen. 

Ich kann zwar bis zum Grund sehen, aber nicht scharf, das Wasser wirkt grünlich. Außerdem sind Boden und Wände von leicht zu lösender Algenwatte überzogen. 
Beides kann natürlich an dem Nährstoffeintrag der Pflanzerde liegen.
Gegen die Algenwatte hab ich nichts, solange sie nicht überhandnimmt. Sie beherbergt offenbar jede Menge Kleinstlebewesen. __ Käfer und __ Molche wuseln jedenfalls gerne darin herum. 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## otterfisch (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: 13 qm Naturteich Neu*

Hallo Maren,
danke für Deinen Input. Ich denke wir haben da ähnliche Vorgehensweisen. Ich habe inzwischen auch einiges an Algenwatte (insbesondere an Steinen) und auch viel Mulm am Teichboden. Ist in meinen Augen notwendige Biomasse da ich ebenfalls den Eindruck habe, daß Kleinstlebewesen darin vorkommen.
Ich habe auch einen "Mit/Ohne"-Vergleich laufen, habe zB Wasserdickblatt und __ Blutweiderich sowohl im Ufergraben (Mutterboden) als auch im Teich (Kies/Lehm) eingepflanzt und kann sehen welche besser wächst. Beim Blutweiderich ist das momentan der Teich.
Für die Pflanzen, die problematisch im Boden zu befestigen sind nehme ich 1 Gummiband (Naturkautschuk) welches ich um die Pflanze wickle, dieses Gummiband befestige ich mit Angelschnur an einem kleinen Stein. Dann kann die Pflanze schön anwurzeln, bis das Gummi spröde wird und reisst.
Mit Amseln habe ich bislang keine Probleme, jedoch ist der Teich ins Visier eines Entenpaares gerückt, welche schon einen Anflug gewagt haben, bei dem sie mich erst nicht bemerkt hatten. Die dann eilig gespannten Abschreckungsschnüre tun jedoch bislang ihren Dienst.


----------



## otterfisch (27. Mai 2015)

Hier mal ein kleines Update zum Teich, nachdem ich letztes Jahr keine Bilder gepostet habe.
Die Pflanzen sind schön angewachsen, besonders gut gefällt mir dass die __ Brunnenkresse sich immer noch hält. __ Gauklerblumen haben sich sehr vermehrt und auch die __ Bachbunge wächst fleissig. Unterwasserpflanzen sind __ Wasserpest und Tannenwedel. Moderliesschenbestand (von Jenso) ist bei ca. 40 Tieren, ab und zu kommt der Eisvogel vorbei. __ Libellen (__ Plattbauch und __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer als __ Großlibellen) und __ Molche (Teichmolche) pflanzen sich fleissig fort. Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Sichtigkeit des Wassers. Ich verwende keine Technik, jedoch fange ich den Regen eines 15qm Daches mit dem Teich auf, welcher dann in den Ufergraben überläuft. Fotos sind von Anfang Mai.


----------

